# spelling



## C Nash (Jun 8, 2009)

This sure did make me feel better about my spelling:laugh: 

Now about spelling:
aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mtaetr in waht oerdr the ltteres in a wrod are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whotuit a pboerlm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef,


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 8, 2009)

Re: spelling

I can read that!!!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 8, 2009)

Re: spelling

Hey!  That sounds like my Uncle Joe telling us about the WWII bazooka incident that saved a bunch of GIs and got him a medal.  :clown:


----------



## LEN (Jun 8, 2009)

Re: spelling

Saw that a few years ago but I still cant type and if I can then I cant type. Then there's texting     "R U 2 old 2 LOL"

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Jun 8, 2009)

Re: spelling

Have to get Rod tell me what all them R U and stuff is.  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Jun 8, 2009)

Re: spelling

That's how all my post look, till I hit spell check


----------



## rjf7g (Jun 8, 2009)

Re: spelling



> Grandview Trailer Sa - 6/8/2009  6:37 PM
> 
> I can read that!!!



But you give me a hard time about my handwriting!


----------



## C Nash (Jun 8, 2009)

Re: spelling

Shadow, I tierd ptutnig selpl cechk on my cpomteur and a ntoe cmae up saniyg "forget it"  we can't help you. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Re: spelling

nowiresmblethatremarkandibetkenandafewotherscanreadthis and nash RU is ???   :laugh: are you ,, feel better but i was told i use to many   ,,,,,,, so iamtryingtonotusethemasmuch


----------



## Darlin (Jun 8, 2009)

Re: spelling

We  have a friend, who is a retired college pastor, & every year he would write a "newsletter" about the past year in their life. 

He would about everything yet nothing. He was up on the roof & the hammer fell off, so he had to go git it. After gitin off the roof, he decided he needed a cold drink cuz it was hot, so he fergot bout the roof till the next time it rained . We would write like many hillbillies talk. 

He said that it is a lot harder to write with poor grammer, bad spelling than you would think.  The college computer had spell checker & was all the time trying to CORRECT his letters. :laugh:  

Darlin


----------



## C Nash (Jun 9, 2009)

Re: spelling

Rod, don't worry about what you been told.  You know how all us old greese monkeys err mechanics excuse me TECHNICANS are.  We listen then do what we want to. R U is fine.  Just like a crossword puzzle.  Keeps your mind working :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 9, 2009)

Re: spelling





> 730 - 6/8/2009 11:52 PM nowiresmblethatremarkandibetkenandafewotherscanreadthis and nash RU is ??? :laugh: are you ,, feel better but i was told i use to many ,,,,,,, so iamtryingtonotusethemasmuch



Yea Rod, I can read that, it is the space bar thatmesses you up!!!


----------



## brodavid (Jun 9, 2009)

Re: spelling

to funny, but too true


----------



## hamdave (Jun 24, 2009)

Re: spelling

All in good fun, I enjoyed this series. But all too true, when I was still 'gainfully' employed, it seems that a lot of the business
world "cudn't"spell either.

have fun!! :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 24, 2009)

Re: spelling

I had a body shop forman that would spell wreck "reck"  :laugh:  I told him reck had a w in front :laugh:  and he would just look at me with that how do you know    Guess he had a point. :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Re: spelling

I kid Rod alot about his spelling and all his little things he put in, but I am no better, I like to wite likes I talk. I am a old country boy who jus enjoys life even if it someone elses. Rod knows I am kidding and jokin with him. So don't take life serious enjoy it while you can. and try your best to git along each other. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Jun 24, 2009)

Re: spelling

What really gets to me is when my childs first grade teacher sent home a worksheet with mispelled words.  It mortified my child that I would correct the spelling on the worksheets.  I still like to point out misspelled words in the newspaper and other places where you would think someone else should have caught it.  I know that I am not the perfect speller because I cannot rememeber how to spell friend or thier most of the time you know i before e except after c but now they are not supposed to teach that anyway.  Boy I like to ramble about nothing huh! :clown:


----------



## LEN (Jun 24, 2009)

Re: spelling

Don't ever ever marry a teacher, librarian I did, but I do have a mobile spell checker and overall writing correcter.

LEN


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 24, 2009)

Re: spelling

Hey Carol, there's an exception to that i and e after c rule but I don't remember what...do you?

I luv this edumacated series.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 24, 2009)

Re: spelling

Jim, the exception is when I use it :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jun 24, 2009)

Re: spelling



The only thing that really, really bothers me (more than mis-spelled words) is the mis-use of the word loose!

Loose = free from anything that binds or restrains: _The dress was very loose fitting._


However, people insist on using it in this type of sentence: _I was so mad and I was loosing my tempter._

Drives me nuts, lol.

Of course it should be: _I was so mad and I was losing my tempter._

Lose = to fail to keep, preserve, or maintain

Big difference in meaning but so mis-used.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Re: spelling

I enjoy misspelling words, it keep other on their toes.But it's not good for my vocabulary either. And Len I also have spell checker also. But most of all, my better half is perfect speller, when she was working she was the secretary of the president of the bank so her vocabulary is really sharp. when I am writing a formal letter she will all ways proof read it, just to make sure it is word perfect and correct. I promise from this day forward I will do my ever loving best to spell every word correctly. :laugh:  :clown: yeah right :laugh:


----------



## LEN (Jun 24, 2009)

Re: spelling

The built in spell checker I was alluding to is the wife. She does a lot of final looks at papers for people in the education world which I think says a little. Then she has me basicly an engineer who can't spell his own name if he can remember it.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Jun 24, 2009)

Re: spelling

Rod, Hollis and myself are in a heap of trouble now   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  Though I was through with getting graded when I retired      :bleh:    :blackeye:  :clown:  :dead:  :sleepy:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 24, 2009)

Re: spelling

Think I'm LOOSING it Janeen :laugh:


----------

